# The late Don Attenburrow pioneer vet in the 1980/1990



## proudwilliam (10 January 2015)

I have read that Don Attenburrow who had a equine practice at Langford, Newton St Cyres.
has passed away age 91

Don was a pioneer in his field in the 1980's who researched heart defects and if I remember COPD. Don was unique, his school at Langford had mirrors ! so lameness could be assessed.
A great man who was way before his time in Equine medicine.
RIP


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (10 January 2015)

Well revered by many, best wishes and peace to his family.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 January 2015)

proudwilliam said:



			A great man who was way before his time in Equine medicine.
RIP
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise he was still going. We used to use him, he was the absolute guru. I remember in the 70s taking a horse to be x rayed at a clinic out in the country somewhere (in someone else's yard), this was an unheard of facility at the time.

I remember him being called up when a rider had had a fall at the cross country at Ashcombe (there was a vet on call but no doctor??). He rocked up with his horse sized equipment and just roared 'bloody funny, bloody funny' as he dealt with the bleeding rider.

He used to use buttons when he stitched up a horse. People would be standing around with their shirts blowing open as he got them to provide him with his buttons .

RIP Don.


----------



## proudwilliam (11 January 2015)

I live near Ashcombe!


----------



## wellwisher (28 January 2015)

He was ahead of his time - and they dont make vets like him, or events like Ashcombe, anymore!


----------

